# [SOLVED] Input Not Supported &gt; GTA Iv Error



## fire_edge (Aug 15, 2011)

gta iv give me many troube first of all game works fine i also play it 15 min i guess but when i changed games internal graphic setting game sudden get off automatically & when i started it again it shows me black screen & a massage flowing arround the screen '' input not supported " i reinstall game couple of times but nothing happend please help me i can hear the proper starting song i even start the game bt not able to see screen !
i also deleted save games like C/doc/setting/user name/etc........
Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaseeeeee helPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP ! 

I am using vga cable conneted to my lcd tv 
& i hav 8400 gsgraphic card 
4 gb of ram 
processor -inten core 2 duo 

pizzzzzzz help meeeee 

& can Some One Explain This thing to me

''I found out whats wrong, or atleast what was wrong for me. I have a VGA input screen, so i tried to change my screen out with a digital, and it worked. Good luck to you'' ??? :4-dontkno

please take a look at this thread 
Input not supported - iGrandTheftAuto.com Forums


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Input Not Supported > GTA Iv Error*

"Input not supported" means your running a resolution or refresh rate that your monitor does not support.


----------



## fire_edge (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Input Not Supported > GTA Iv Error*



wrench97 said:


> "Input not supported" means your running a resolution or refresh rate that your monitor does not support.


sir my moniter is 11*inch flat screen & my current resolution is
1280*768 75 hertz & its feet perfect on my moniter i try 60 hertz also in this ittle bit of upper screen is missing & game also not start only voice comes out !

Can you tell me which resolution i need to try ???
coz my game is working on this resolution this thing is happen when i changed game graphic setting from inside for a good perfomance !!
& i forgot to tell you i also hav a 19 inchi lcd tv connented to cpu by vga cable


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Input Not Supported > GTA Iv Error*



> but when i changed games internal graphic setting


You changed it a non supported resolution. 

Go to My Documents/GTA Vice City User Files/ delete the file "gta_vc.set"

Start the game.


----------



## fire_edge (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Input Not Supported > GTA Iv Error*

no not vice city it is GTA IV vice city is working fine sir !
this game is GRAND THEFT AUTO IV !


----------



## radnus (Aug 2, 2011)

*Re: Input Not Supported > GTA Iv Error*

Hello fire edge,welcome to TSF,try these steps,
-On the bottom right bar, click on the icone of Intel(R) Graphic accelerator
-Click on Graphics Options
-Click on Panel Fit
-Click on Full Screen (no border)

Then after on your Desktop
-Click right side on your mouse
-Click Graphic Properties
-Click on Monitor
-Click on Display Settings
-Use following set ups : 32 bit / 1280 X 1024 / 60 Hertz


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Input Not Supported > GTA Iv Error*

If what radnus has posted does not work, try using Revo Uninstaller  to uninstall the game and remove all the settings, then reinstall.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Input Not Supported > GTA Iv Error*

before you uninstall the game try this:

locate the game's directory (just right click on the game's shortcut and choose "find Target"

now that you are in the game's folder
by default it should be 
C:\Program Files\Rockstar Games\Grand Theft Auto IV
or anywhere else you installed it

now create a txt file
right click in the game's folder white space and choose New -> text document
rename it:
commandline.txt
open it and write this:
-windowed
just copy it from here and paste it to the commandline.txt
now save the file and close it
that way your game should work in a window mode so you can change the game's resolution to the same or lower as your monitor
when you are finished save the settings exit the game and just delete the commandline.txt file


----------



## fire_edge (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Input Not Supported > GTA Iv Error*

@ radnus Intel(R) Graphic accelerator
sir i did'n saw this on my right bottom toolbar is thier any other place or key to find it ??


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Input Not Supported > GTA Iv Error*

your video card is an intel Graphics? or Geforce 8400 GS??


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Input Not Supported > GTA Iv Error*

Please look at the attachments as it will explain what I said in post # 8


----------



## fire_edge (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Input Not Supported > GTA Iv Error*

@rockmaster -your video card is an intel Graphics? or Geforce 8400 GS?
Sir ITs nividia 8400 gs 512 mb !
i tried commandline txt. bt same massage ! i wiil try again after new installation !


----------



## fire_edge (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Input Not Supported > GTA Iv Error*

NO SIR I TRY COMMANDLINE BUT IT WON'T WORK !


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Input Not Supported > GTA Iv Error*

just download the attachment file (commandline) and paste it in the game's folder
then try the game, it should launch in a windowed mode
you can then change the settings


----------



## fire_edge (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Input Not Supported > GTA Iv Error*

wecked its finally open after 3 week m mad to see screen again ty sir
bt can u also tell me what graphic setting Or moniter setting i need to put to play it on full sreen ?


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Input Not Supported > GTA Iv Error*

just put it the same as your desktop resolution 
so if your desktop res is 1280 x 768 put the game at this resolution
and put the refresh rate at 75 Hertz
after that, save your settings and exit the game
delete the commandline.txt file and then run the game again in full screen


----------



## fire_edge (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Input Not Supported > GTA Iv Error*

thanks my problem is Finally solved sir ray:
i was wondering to pm you in begining is my correct dicission atlast you are the only person who solved it ty again :grin:


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Glad to help 
enjoy your game


----------



## rangeranger (Jun 16, 2015)

if you're having the ''input not supported'' on gta problem and you have it on steam you can go to LIBRARY-GAMES right click on grand theft auto 4 and PROPERTIES - then SET LAUNCH OPTIONS then - type in -windowed then launch gta and go to options then to graphics and change to resulotion lower


----------

